# Help Identifying LGB Passenger Car



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I need some help identifying an LGB 1st class/2nd class passenger car. It looks like a LGB 3007 or LGB 3107. However what is unique is the markings on the car. It has Zillertalbahn Gemeinde Ried on each side and I can not find a similar looking car using an internet search.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Stan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found it 31071


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note I tried a search for LGB Zillertalbahn Gemeinde and found it.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan

I thought that at one tie but the 31071 is a second class car and has Gemeinde Jenbach on the side while the one I have is 1st/2nd class car and had Gemeinde Ried on the side.

Stan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

set 20301 was made in many versions, it has additional letters denoting specific sets.
I did not see your 2 cars.
I need to know if there is a gold sticker on the bottom and if so what is the 6 digit number. Perhaps we can find it in an old catalog if we know the date. Also is there a fixed loop that can not have a hook added. what are the screws, black phillips or shiny slotted. n Bottom picture can help here.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan

This is a single car. The photos show each side. The bottom photo is below.

The number on the sticker is 801068.

One suggestion I received is that it is a 3007 with a set of Troeger-2M decals for the Gemeinde Ried part.

I will check if this is a decal when I get back.

Stan


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I love trying to identify these odd LGB cars.
They also make great additions for the GBDB database.


Have not been able to identify this one yet, but as far as Tröger decals are concerned - he makes one for "Gemeinde Ried"
https://www.troeger-2m.de/Shop-2011...al/-64-68-70-82-83-93-94-101-105-107-108.html


but it's just 2nd class and also doesn't have the ABi1 car number that is shown on Stan's car.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Gold sticker tells me the year is 1998 and the month is June.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Gold sticker tells me the year is 1998 and the month is June.



If the number is 801068 as Stan posted, then the year is 1988, not 1998.


The only single LGB cars of this type that I know of are these five:


LGB 31070 1989-1992 ABi1/s Hippach-Ramsau
LGB 31071 1993-1999 Bi15/s Gemeinde Jenbach
LGB 31073 1998-1999 B 25 Gemeinde Tux
LGB 31076 2008-2011 B 28 Gemeinde Zell/Ziller (Buffet - Wagen)
LGB 31077 2009-2012 B 27 Gemeinde Gerlos 



The only one with an ABi1/s car type number is the first one introduced by LGB in 1989.
My guess is that this car is either a sample LGB made for Wolfgang to approve before going into production with the LGB 31070 or a model made by an LGB fan modifying an existing 3107 car using decals.


One should be able to see if decals are used by holding the car at an angle, shining a bright light on it and looking for the edge of the decal.


Knut


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Look closely, one decal is crooked, on the 2 side. I used a plastic ruler to verify.
I think krs nailed it; a fan did a custom job.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Besides Michael Tröger, Andreas Jaksch in Austria offers these specific decals as well
http://www.gartenbahndesign.at/?page_id=310
He is just not know as well.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.

I can confirm that the car has Troeger-2M decals or sticker for the Gemeinde Ried part. The rest of the lettering is painted and looks original

Based on the lettering it looks like the car itself is an LGB 3007.

Thanks for the help.

Stan


----------

